# Haaland verso il Barcellona? Raiola e Padre visti in Areporto



## Tifo'o (1 Aprile 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



Barcellona è troppo calda per un norvegese, Erling! Milano, invece, potrebbe fare al caso tuo


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Barcellona è troppo calda per un norvegese, Erling! Milano, invece, potrebbe fare al caso tuo



C'è sempre lo stesso problema però........


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



Ma come fai a fidarti di un procuratore cosi...

Neanche un anno a Dortmund ed è gia a scarrozzarlo di qua e di la alla ricerca di soldi e basta.

Mi ricorda bene i mal di pancia di Ibra...

In questo momento Barcellona è un manicomio. Haaland sta andando alla grande, ma è chiaro che se ne fregano della sua carriera e crescita.


----------



## danjr (1 Aprile 2021)

O la Fifa mette un freno a queste cose oppure il calcio è destinato a scomparire. Ormai la squadra proprietaria del giocatore non conta più, decide il procuratore, nel momento più caldo della stagione.....


----------



## Pit96 (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



Ma lasciarlo crescere al Dortmund, no? Sta facendo benissimo lì, in una squadra perfetta per lui. E poi al Barcellona? Questo Barcellona qui? Che sembra avere soltanto problemi? Bah


----------



## Snake (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



credo sia solo il primo incontro con un grande club, prossima settimana magari vanno a Madrid...è ovvio che per un giocatore così generazionale si muoveranno tutti i grossi club che possono permetterselo economicamente (anche se non mi è chiaro come nel caso specifico del Barca )


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a fidarti di un procuratore cosi...
> 
> Neanche un anno a Dortmund ed è gia a scarrozzarlo di qua e di la alla ricerca di soldi e basta.
> 
> ...



ci riallacciamo al discorso di ieri, occhio.... mino e padre insieme significa che i famigliari non capiscono una mazza... occhio...

che poi il barca ha storicamente il peggior gioco che haaland possa aspettarsi per lui.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Aprile 2021)

Io non capisco, la sola ragione per cui Haaland lasci il Dortmund é che la squadra non si qualifichi alla Champions o che il giocatore voglia andare a vincere subito. Restare un altro anno a Dortmund porta vantaggi a tutti (tranne al Dortmund forse), il prossimo anno clausola a 75 milioni, questo vuol dire niente aste col club. Quindi tutti i pretendenti faranno delle aste solo all'ingaggio, e probabilmente se aspetta un anno riceverà il doppio rispetto ad ora.

Il Barca che andava di parametro zero fino a ieri, invece oggi con la "rimozione" del FFP ha i margini per chiedere altri prestiti, e puntare a nuovo record dei debiti.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci riallacciamo al discorso di ieri, occhio.... mino e padre insieme significa che i famigliari non capiscono una mazza... occhio...
> 
> che poi il barca ha storicamente il peggior gioco che haaland possa aspettarsi per lui.



Erling tuttavia mi pare uno molto intelligente e tosto, se i soldi non gli danno alla testa (cosa possibile) non è il tipo che fa min...ate.

Il suo problema è che con quel procuratore le squadre disposte a prenderlo sono ben poche. Il Barca con Laporta è la nuova pretendente, poi PSG Juve e stop.

Le altre forse chiederanno informazioni, ma vedrai che non lo prenderanno mai.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io non capisco, la sola ragione per cui Haaland lasci il Dortmund é che la squadra non si qualifichi alla Champions o che il giocatore voglia andare a vincere subito. Restare un altro anno a Dortmund porta vantaggi a tutti (tranne al Dortmund forse), il prossimo anno clausola a 75 milioni, questo vuol dire niente aste col club. Quindi tutti i pretendenti faranno delle aste solo all'ingaggio, e probabilmente se aspetta un anno riceverà il doppio rispetto ad ora.
> 
> Il Barca che andava di parametro zero fino a ieri, invece oggi con la "rimozione" del FFP ha i margini per chiedere altri prestiti, e puntare a nuovo record dei debiti.



Non sono aste "solo" all'ingaggio. Chi lo vorrà prendere con la clausola da 75 vedrai che dovrà pagarne 50 di commissioni, come minimo minimo, ma secondo me saranno molti di piu.

L'asta vera sarà quella, come successo già quando è passato dal Salisburgo al Dortmund.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Erling tuttavia mi pare uno molto intelligente e tosto, se i soldi non gli danno alla testa (cosa possibile) non è il tipo che fa min...ate.
> 
> Il suo problema è che con quel procuratore le squadre disposte a prenderlo sono ben poche. Il Barca con Laporta è la nuova pretendente, poi PSG Juve e stop.
> 
> Le altre forse chiederanno informazioni, ma vedrai che non lo prenderanno mai.



Non so se la Juve disponga di 180M. Secondo me o in Liga o in Premier, e in Inghilterra si sottovaluta il CIty, che dal prossimo anno deve rimpiazzare Mr. Aguero. Poi sono un po di più le squadre che scendono a compromessi per Haaland (tranne il Real che ha uno status troppo grande): City, United, Chelsea, Barca, PSG su tutte.


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non so se la Juve disponga di 180M. Secondo me o in Liga o in Premier, e in Inghilterra si sottovaluta il CIty, che dal prossimo anno deve rimpiazzare Mr. Aguero. Poi sono un po di più le squadre che scendono a compromessi per Haaland (tranne il Real che ha uno status troppo grande): City, United, Chelsea, Barca, PSG su tutte.



Guardiola non tratta i giocatori di Raiola


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (1 Aprile 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre lo stesso problema però........



Hai ragione! L'ho anche letto nella notizia, ma il nome di Haland mi fa brutti scherzi 
Comunque, il suino ha una rete di giocatori impressionante: persino il mio difensore preferito è in mano a sto qui.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sono aste "solo" all'ingaggio. Chi lo vorrà prendere con la clausola da 75 vedrai che dovrà pagarne 50 di commissioni, come minimo minimo, ma secondo me saranno molti di piu.
> 
> L'asta vera sarà quella, come successo già quando è passato dal Salisburgo al Dortmund.



Si ovvio. Ma si parte da un prezzo fisso di ingaggio. Oggi hai a che fare con 2 interlocutori, tra un anno devi parlare solo Raiola. Questo porta solo vantaggi a Raiola e a chi compra. Anche se lo compri oggi a Raiola una bella commissione non gliela toglie nessuno, ma meglio pagare 75+30/40 di commissione e 15 al giocatore piuttosto che 180 + 15/20 di commissione + 10/12 al giocatore.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guardiola non tratta i giocatori di Raiola



Eh si continua dire questo, ma non si parla di Balotelli, Pogba, Romagnoli o Donnarumma. Si parla di Haaland! Quindi di quello che presubilmente sarà l'attacante più forte dei prossimi 15 anni, quello che da come sembra batterà tutti i record possibili di gol. Ecco di chi stiamo parlando, secondo me un occhio lo chiude anche il mitico Pep, e obbiettivamente farebbe anche bene.


----------



## Djici (1 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a fidarti di un procuratore cosi...
> 
> Neanche un anno a Dortmund ed è gia a scarrozzarlo di qua e di la alla ricerca di soldi e basta.
> 
> ...



Raiola pensa al bene dei suoi giocatori.
Non e che Raiola decide di andare a Barcelona se Haaland vuole rimanere.
Vi fate troppi film su di lui.

Ripeto quanto scritto in un altro topic.
Domani se Riso avesse un giocatore come Haaland, farebbe esattamente le stesse cose.
Solo che Riso ha scarsoni e non può fare il Raiola...


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Aprile 2021)

secondo me con il gioco del barcellona ci azzecca ZERO.
spazi stretti, uno due, la punta deve fare i duetti con messi, dare una mano nel pressing (perche messi è messi e non lo fa)...
mi ricorda molto l'arrivo di Ibra a barcellona.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



Non capisco perchè Mino fa guadagnare tutte le squadre tranne noi, che cos'era ? Gobbo o indaista da piccolo ? Solo a noi li vuole portare tutti a zero, co bvb al massimo aveva senso rimanere un anno e poi giocare sulla clausola ed intascare la differenza in commissione


----------



## kekkopot (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



Se va al Barcellona si rovina la carriera


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



*Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*



Sarà anche bravissimo a farti firmare i contrattoni, ma uno che fa questi teatri alla luce del sole non può farti bene sportivamente, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Route66 (1 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*


----------



## sacchino (1 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sport ed il Mundo, l'agente di Haaland - Mino Raiola ed il padre del norvegese sono stati visti, con foto, all'aereporto del Barcellona. Il tutto farebbe pensare ad un possibile trasferimento dell'attaccante del Dortmund in Spagna già questa estate.



A questo punto se Haaland dovesse andare al Barca dovrei dire Grande Florentino che non si è piegato a Raiola.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Aprile 2021)

Ditemi se questa è una cosa sopportabile.Cioe',il Borussia si sta' giocando il 4 posto,sta' per affrontare i quarti di Champions e questo fa il giro d'Europa per offrire la stella della squadra destabilizzando l'ambiente e distraendo il giocatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*



La solita pagliacciata. 

Come quando "convocò " Ibra e Ronagnoli a Montecarlo in elicottero, manco fosse Escobar.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*



Ma una roba così non è normale... Meno male che non sono un tifoso del Borussia Dortmund... Fossi in loro chiederei 300 milioni per Haaland se Raiola farà davvero questo tour per l'Europa


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2021)

la risposta è sempre la solita. il maiale non deve stare al milan sotto nessuna forma.

nessun giocatore vale certi teatrini. forse si per 6 mesi o un anno, ma alla lunga sarà sempre più il danno che l'utile.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Aprile 2021)

Ho come l’impressione che il suino stia cercando di monetizzare il più in fretta possibile con tutti i suoi giocatori migliori, forse ha paura delle voci riguardo alle limitazioni ai procuratori che starebbe valutando l’Uefa, certe porcate alla luce del sole sono insolite anche per un lurido come lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Secondo Fabrizio Romano, Raiola e Haaland Sr. nel pomeriggio hanno incontrato anche il Real Madrid. Inoltre, secondo El Mundo Deportivo, il duo si recherà domani in Inghilterra per incontrare Chelse, Man City, Man Utd e Liverpool ed ascoltare eventuali proposte. Insomma, è in corso un vero e proprio tour europeo per strappare il norvegese al Borussia Dortmund, che difficilmente potrà accontentarsi di meno di 150 milioni.*


Dopo una stagione già vuole farlo trasferire. Lo lasciasse in pace, ma in generale rompe troppo le scatole sto procuratore, destabilizza l’ambiente. Questa gente deve essere cacciata a pedate dal calcio, parassiti senza dignità.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2021)

Curioso di vedere come finirà questa vicenda. 

Secondo me nessuno si siederà a trattare con Raiola e Haaland rimarrà a Dortmund...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ditemi se questa è una cosa sopportabile.Cioe',il Borussia si sta' giocando il 4 posto,sta' per affrontare i quarti di Champions e questo fa il giro d'Europa per offrire la stella della squadra destabilizzando l'ambiente e distraendo il giocatore.



Inoltre...é permesso dai regolamenti?
Ok, che di fatto i contatti ci sono, ma,cosí... alla luce del sole..... è lecito?


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inoltre...é permesso dai regolamenti?
> Ok, che di fatto i contatti ci sono, ma,cosí... alla luce del sole..... è lecito?



No. Ma deve essere il Dortmund a denunciare alla procura della Uefa, se non lo fa... o è d'accordo o sta al gioco.

Per me conoscendo i tedeschi si sono già pentiti di avere preso, per la prima volta, un giocatore di Raiola, per quanto fenomenale, e sarebbero più che contenti di toglierselo dai piedi in cambio di una vagonata di milioni, ben sapendo che avranno solo rogne.

Al Dortmund non sono co...oni come noi, lo sanno che se non monetizzano subito questo destabilizza l'ambiente e alla fine porta il giocatore a scadenza di contratto...

Senza considerare che hanno pure in rosa Moukoko che è dieci volte più forte di Haaland.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ditemi se questa è una cosa sopportabile.Cioe',il Borussia si sta' giocando il 4 posto,sta' per affrontare i quarti di Champions e questo fa il giro d'Europa per offrire la stella della squadra destabilizzando l'ambiente e distraendo il giocatore.



Fosse solo quello... la settimana scorsa Raiola ha detto in un'intervista che portare Haaland al Dortmund è stato un errore, che è un club troppo piccolo per lui e che sarebbe già dovuto passare ad un top club l'anno scorso.

Questo significa avere a che fare con Raiola... nella migliore delle ipotesi, ovvero che non ti rifilano un bidone ma un campione come qualche volta gli capita, poi ti crea solo problemi e casini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No. Ma deve essere il Dortmund a denunciare alla procura della Uefa, se non lo fa... o è d'accordo o sta al gioco.
> 
> Per me conoscendo i tedeschi si sono già pentiti di avere preso, per la prima volta, un giocatore di Raiola, per quanto fenomenale, e sarebbero più che contenti di toglierselo dai piedi in cambio di una vagonata di milioni, ben sapendo che avranno solo rogne.
> 
> ...



Guarda, per capire l’approccio dei Raiola’s boys basta leggere le recenti dichiarazioni di Raiola su Ibra...

“Finora ha giocato per se stesso, poi dovrá giocare per me ( tipo Qatar?) per ripagarmi”.

Non é tanto la sostanza della battuta, ma il concetto, che per me é profondamente radicato, che il giocatore non gioca “per la societá di appartenenza”, quello é un corollario necessario, il giocatore gioca per una “famigghia” composta da se, la famiglia e il procuratore.
Se uno per il bene della “famigghia” deve fare un autogol.... lo fa e basta.

Non si costruisce una squadra con i giocatori della”famigghia” di Raiola.

Per Raiola le sorti della squadra per cui occasionalmente gioca un suo figlioccio, contano meno di zero. Anzi se un eventuale successo interferisce con i suoi piani di spostamento delle pedine, tifa affinché perda. Questo lo trasmette anche ai suoi.

Via, via.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2021)

Questo è il Raviolone, che più che un procuratore è un padrino. Eehehe ma sono i giocatori1111 che decidono? Con Raiola non ci sono vie di mezzo ho lo segui per i soldi oppure devi mollarlo. Pochi hanno avuto il coraggio, mi riferisco ad Hamsik che disse che Raiola voleva portarlo via da Napoli ad ogni coso.. lo stesso Lukaku si liberò del Pizzaiolo ed anche Insigne.


L'unico che ha un certo peso è forse Ibra che è ormai è bello che maturo.

Il padrino sta facendo con O'Dollar la stessa cosa che fece con Hamsik...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guarda, per capire l’approccio dei Raiola’s boys basta leggere le recenti dichiarazioni di Raiola su Ibra...
> 
> “Finora ha giocato per se stesso, poi dovrá giocare per me ( tipo Qatar?) per ripagarmi”.
> 
> ...



Non esageriamo. 

Pero concordo che non si possa costruire nulla sui giocatori di Raiola e soprattutto che sia rischiosissimo se non stupido investire su di loro.


----------

